# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Saludos

## jrobredo

Hola a todos. 
Mi nombre es Jesús.
Soy mago aficionado desde hace muchos años (desde los 16, ahora tengo 54 casi 55 añitos).
La inmensa mayoría de las veces que he actuado ha sido en el entorno de familia, compañeros de trabajo y alumnos que tengo en cursos varios (soy profesor).
De modo puntual, sí que he hecho alguna actuación ante otros públicos cobrando por ello.
Tengo que reconocer que por escasez de tiempo no me prodigo demasiado por el foro.
A partir de marzo cambio mi residencia y me traslado de Badajoz a Toledo.
Me gustaría contactar con algún mago que viva en Toledo, para quedar de vez en cuando, tomar un café y hablar de magia e intercambiar de modo respetuoso juegos de magia, ideas, manejos, etc.
Tratare de estar un poco pendiente del  foro por  si alguien me echa una mano.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## bydariogamer

Bienvenido al foro Jesús. No soy de Toledo, pero puedes buscar usuarios de allí en la sección miembros y mandarles un email.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

Bienvenido! espero que hayas encontrado compañeros de tu ciudad! Saludos!

----------

